# Cable lateral raises - In front or behind the body?



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

*Lateral Raises -*​
Cable in front of body 440.00%Cable behind the back 110.00%Free weights550.00%


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, first day back after 2 weeks and got a question. Hit the gym today training Delts and normally I do lateral raises on the cables (cant cheat then by swinging and has constant tension on the muscle) behind the back but today I thought I'd go in front of the body. Is there any benefit to either behind or in front?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

i would never do them behind the body, your just asking for shoulder problems, with rotator cuff or the bursa, because off the position it puts the head of the humerous in, much more likley to cause impingement in the shoulder between it and the acromium.

also, you really cant compare cable lat raises to DB lat raises, both have a place in a shoulder routine IMO, because the angles at which your generating force, and the way that it changes as you go through the range is very different


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

dazc said:


> i would never do them behind the body, your just asking for shoulder problems, with rotator cuff or the bursa, because off the position it puts the head of the humerous in, much more likley to cause impingement in the shoulder between it and the acromium.
> 
> also, you really cant compare cable lat raises to DB lat raises, both have a place in a shoulder routine IMO, because the angles at which your generating force, and the way that it changes as you go through the range is very different


The only person to replie lol. thanks. well i really didnt know that, so what would u say then is best for size? cables or db?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lateral raises behind the body? couldnt even imagine it, let alone do it


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

I've used all three versions and will continue to do so. I left out the behind the back version for a long time, but used it recently to good effect. I also use 1 arm and 2 arm versions and seated and standing versions when it comes to Dumbbells.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seen a handful doing it behind and they seem ok with it. personally just feels wrong when i tried


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with what DAz is saying the head of the humerus will be put in a compramising position and is open for shoulder impingement

If you can't feel the front ones enough check your form make sure you are really using that delt muscle


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

i do all 3


----------

